
An AI that can mimic any artist: Neural Style in TensorFlow - anishathalye
http://www.anishathalye.com/2015/12/19/an-ai-that-can-mimic-any-artist/
======
brudgers
The implementation repository is linked further down the page:
[https://github.com/anishathalye/neural-
style](https://github.com/anishathalye/neural-style)

